# RUSSIAN FRIENDS IN CAIRO (garden city)



## xxxxxxxxxxxMarinochka (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello, there!!!
my name is Marina
i am from Kazakhstan originally, my nationality is russian
now i am living in Cairo, Garden city
I try to find friends over here
will be perfect if i will find some one for walking in garden city
btw i have a dog doberman

thank you for your replaylane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

I believe there is a Russian culture centre somewhere in Dokki plus there is a facebook page for expats only... no Egyptians, they tend to do meet ups, there is one today in City Stars for coffee, look for real expats in Cairo


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxMarinochka (Sep 2, 2013)

thank you Maiden


----------

